# Final Fantasy VII Now On Steam



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII is one of the most beloved titles in the long and storied Final Fantasy franchise. It's easy to tell - Square Enix will never stop trying to milk the game for all its worth.

Just last year, Square Enix released a remastered version of the game on its online store - and nowhere else.

Until now, that is.



> The game is now finally available on Steam, and comes with a whole suite of Steamworks features, such as Steam achievements and "Cloud" (har har) saves. *[Gahars' Note: Fuck you, that's my job.]* It's also, somewhat ironically, unavailable for purchase in Japan.
> 
> You'll be able to unlock 36 Steam achievements, and play the game with a controller in Steam's "Big Picture Mode" for just $11.99. A "Character Booster Tool" is also included, that allows players to tweak HP and MP bars of their characters.


  The Escapist

You hear that? This news is for all you Steam punks.

Now, there's something of a caveat here. It sounds like you'll have to sign in to Steam servers in order to play, which means you'll be doubling down on a DRM sandwich of meat and inconvenience. Before you say, "Aw hell Je-No-va!" however, remember that you're still getting a remastered copy of the beloved game. It's a trade off, sure, but a minor one.

So, GBAtemp, what do you think? Is this a done deal, or is your interest in the game deader than [14 YEAR OLD SPOILERS OH GEEZ]?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 4, 2013)

Still got my PS1 original discs, they don't require an internet connection, so I'm good.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 4, 2013)

Already grabbed the remaster last year. It's one of the few games installed on my pc and I have it on my Vita (hasn't aged well at all) so no reason for me to get this.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 4, 2013)

It is nice that it is on steam, but I like playing the game anyway on my vita (or PSP).


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 4, 2013)

I regret selling my original copy when I was young. So I guess I'll pick this one up later this week or something.

Also I heard some mods can improve some of the features on the PC version, specifically those overworld models. Mods make a game better, yet again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> I regret selling my original copy when I was young. So I guess I'll pick this one up later this week or something.
> 
> Also I heard some mods can improve some of the features on the PC version, specifically those overworld models. Mods make a game better, yet again.


 

Yep, as well as being able replace the horribly emulated soundtrack with the original music.  Glad that they finally released it on Steam though.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 4, 2013)

Never legally owned this game.

I wonder if it'll be discounted for the Summer Sale.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Never legally owned this game.
> 
> I wonder if it'll be discounted for the Summer Sale.


 

Possibly, but $11 is a lot better than what it goes for on Amazon.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Already own my original PS1 copy and a disk image copy I made so I don't damage my original one. I am good with those, they work just fine for me.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 4, 2013)

What kind of DRM does the SE site one have?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> What kind of DRM does the SE site one have?


 

One time online activation, but you can't re-download for free after so many days should something happen to your PC. Steam doesn't have that restriction though, you can re-download as many times as you want. I wish I waited it was released on Steam instead, I really did.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmm, online activation I'd just go with steam.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Hmm, online activation I'd just go with steam.


 

Yeah, kinda regret doing it that way. I have it on my laptop, but not my desktop, so if I wanted it on both, I'd need to buy it once. On the bright side, at least I'd know that I have it on steam and not SE's crappy service.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 4, 2013)

I have no excuse for this but FF7 and FF8 are one of the few Final Fantasy games I've never played so I'll go get this right away.


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2013)

I will definitely get this game when it's on sale. Was kinda surprised to see it on Steam as I remember SE saying "Steam? Nah" (or something like that).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2013)

And yet they fail to deliver a real HD remake.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 4, 2013)

got the original pc game, box and all, so fuck this


----------



## chyyran (Jul 4, 2013)

I was just about to start this on ePSXe, but I guess I'll hold off until the summer sale to see if this gets discounted.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 4, 2013)

It's on Steam? No thanks. I usually try to avoid Steam, especially when I have the original


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 4, 2013)

Other than up-rezzing the display, what exactly makes this a remastered version? Also, I lol'ed when watching the "trailer" on Steam, because it's the exact same method used back for the PS1 commercials. Show only movie cutscenes and no actual gameplay.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 4, 2013)

release ff6 remastered in full 3d... that would be new and awesome

they did quite well with ff4


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jul 4, 2013)

The original PC version with Aali's Custom Graphics Driver is better.


----------



## Osha (Jul 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> And yet they fail to deliver a real HD remake.


 
They're keeping it for when they're in deep shit.


----------



## Celice (Jul 4, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> Other than up-rezzing the display, what exactly makes this a remastered version? Also, I lol'ed when watching the "trailer" on Steam, because it's the exact same method used back for the PS1 commercials. Show only movie cutscenes and no actual gameplay.


As far as I knew, it was the same release as the PC version years ago, _hopefully_ without such shitty MIDI instruments. Saves and "achievements" were slightly added as well.

So Square basically released a port and sold it as new, without changing much. At least in those GBA ports, there was recoding to be done; here, you're buying a game that already came out.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 4, 2013)

Only going to buy this since I no longer own my PSP


----------



## Qtis (Jul 4, 2013)

Does it support mods? If it doesn't I'd rather just keep playing the original either from original disc or my Vita (5€ on sale via PSN).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> Other than up-rezzing the display, what exactly makes this a remastered version? Also, I lol'ed when watching the "trailer" on Steam, because it's the exact same method used back for the PS1 commercials. Show only movie cutscenes and no actual gameplay.


 

It's funny when people create better mods than the actual company, there are better models, original soundtracks, etc you can install as mods.



Celice said:


> As far as I knew, it was the same release as the PC version years ago, _hopefully_ without such shitty MIDI instruments. Saves and "achievements" were slightly added as well.
> 
> So Square basically released a port and sold it as new, without changing much. At least in those GBA ports, there was recoding to be done; here, you're buying a game that already came out.


 

you can use the original soundtrack and it's easy to replace.


----------



## Celice (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> you can use the original soundtrack and it's easy to replace.


So does this confirm the "remastered" version has the shitty instruments?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Celice said:


> So does this confirm the "remastered" version has the shitty instruments?


 

Yes, but there is a patch that contains all the songs from the original, so replacing it isn't hard to do.  You'd think SE would learn to do it themselves.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2013)

WTF GAHARS SPOILERS HOLY FUCK.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

Character Booster Tool, a euphemism for "noob assistance"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2013)

Celice said:


> here, you're buying a game that already came out.


 I'm no rocket scientist, but aren't you supposed to buy games that are already released? Its not like they're selling this at $60, so what's the big fucking deal? Like, I get if you already have the original game fine, but otherwise...unless I'm just misreading these comments as bitching when they're not, I dunno.


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm no rocket scientist, but aren't you supposed to buy games that are already released? Its not like they're selling this at $60, so what's the big fucking deal? Like, I get if you already have the original game fine, but otherwise...unless I'm just misreading these comments as bitching when they're not, I dunno.


They're not bitching: they're informational. Square's recent PC release is actually the same PC release from 1998, with some cloud save, pseudo-achievement system, and DRM. That's the only difference--besides the selling price.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2013)

It's a shame that we can't get good re-releases of other FF games. As interesting as it is watching them continue to mercilessly beat the cash cow that is FF7, the better games in the series could certainly use some love. Oh well. I may eventually pick this up because, you know, achievements.


----------



## deathking (Jul 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Character Booster Tool, a euphemism for "noob assistance"


There is only one use for that and that's if you save against the wall boss - the one in the temple where you cannot grind any more and the only thing to to start from another save.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

deathking said:


> There is only one use for that and that's if you save against the wall boss - the one in the temple where you cannot grind any more and the only thing to to start from another save.


 

Never had any trouble with the Demon's Gate .


Warning: Do not read if you haven't played the game


Spoiler



You need to grind levels after fighting the dragon in the Temple of the Ancients (where you get the summon Bahamut)


----------



## Shoat (Jul 5, 2013)

Still have my old PS1 version and playing that on my PC works fine enough.

Paying money for 'chieves and a Cheat button is not exactly worth it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

Shoat said:


> Still have my old PS1 version and playing that on my PC works fine enough.
> 
> Paying money for 'chieves and a Cheat button is not exactly worth it.


 

But, teh enhanced grafix!


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But, teh enhanced grafix!


The emulator will actually offer better graphics quality, via filters, than what this PC release will offer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

Celice said:


> The emulator will actually offer better graphics quality, via filters, than what this PC release will offer.


 

My only beef is the lack of Z-buffering in PSX games. The character movements were too jittery, but that's just me. ePSXe and the PC version don't look that different filter-wise. There are also mods that replace the models, enhance the font, etc.


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> My only beef is the lack of Z-buffering in PSX games. The character movements were too jittery, but that's just me. ePSXe and the PC version don't look that different filter-wise. There are also mods that replace the models, enhance the font, etc.


Oh? What filters/shaders does the PC release offer?

(the quality of the fan mods are... very questionable, and hit-or-miss. Which is surprising, as you'd think in a rampant fanbase, some individuals with the skill would dedicate themselves to enhancing and creating the remake that would never come)


----------



## Öhr (Jul 5, 2013)

Too expensive for such a lame and cheap "remastered" edition. if anything, I'll wait for some massive price drop of at least 80% (~2.50 bucks)!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

Öhr said:


> Too expensive for such a lame and cheap "remastered" edition. if anything, I'll wait for some massive price drop of at least 80% (~2.50 bucks)!


 

It could be worse, they could have released the 5000th iteration of Final Fantasy IV with minimal changes


----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 5, 2013)

I can literally play it on my phone... why should I care now?
Wake me up when they finally remake the game.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks interesting. Did they fix some of the shaders or something? Either way, its more fun the play on my PSP. I actually dont know if my laptop can handle it.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jul 5, 2013)

Celice said:


> The emulator will actually offer better graphics quality, via filters, than what this PC release will offer.





the_randomizer said:


> My only beef is the lack of Z-buffering in PSX games. The character movements were too jittery, but that's just me. ePSXe and the PC version don't look that different filter-wise. There are also mods that replace the models, enhance the font, etc.


With Aali's Custom Graphics Driver I mentioned earlier you can play the PC version in high res too, with AA and AF and no jitters.
The PC version also comes with better textures and some models have more polygons.
The music is another problem, because you are supposed to play the game with a SoundBlaster AWE, but there is a fix for that too.
This is how the music sound on a SoundBlaster AWE btw:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqXBawzTXS


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 5, 2013)

Why are some people complaining about the price? The PSN version is 9.99. So this "new" steam pc version is very little more. Beats trying to buy a disc pc copy for 50-100 bucks online or a ps1 copy for 40-99. Come on now, the game originally cost 39.99 new back in the day.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

M[u]ddy said:


> With Aali's Custom Graphics Driver I mentioned earlier you can play the PC version in high res too, with AA and AF and no jitters.
> The PC version also comes with better textures and some models have more polygons.
> The music is another problem, because you are supposed to play the game with a SoundBlaster AWE, but there is a fix for that too.
> This is how the music sound on a SoundBlaster AWE btw:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jqXBawzTXS


 

Never liked the "emulated" SoundBlaster soundfonts to be honest The original OST was how I liked it. I know about the graphics mods, I was referring to the PSX version, which the console was plagued with. PSX couldn't handle true 3D due to no z-buffering.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 5, 2013)

final fantasy 7 is so overrated imo.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 5, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> final fantasy 7 is so overrated imo.


^This. I tried to play the game at least 3 times, and couldn't get past the first hour each time. The game has aged terribly and is just flat out boring, IMO. /rain

Edit: Though, to be fair, I've never played a Final Fantasy that I didn't give up an hour into, whether it was due to random encounters or absolute boredom due to a slow start or ridiculously self-important story. The one I came close to continuing was IV, but those random encounters, ugh...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> final fantasy 7 is so overrated imo.


 

Overrated, perhaps, but still more enjoyable than the abortive Final Fantasy X-2  Didn't see the appeal behind a Final Fantasy "sequel".


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 5, 2013)

I used to love FF7 & 8, but they are not as fun as I remember them to be. They don't feel as challenging as I remember them.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jul 5, 2013)

"Remastered" my ass!
Why don't they finally properly remake this game? It's one of the few Square Enix games that not only deserve it, but would also benefit from it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

RPG Hacker said:


> "Remastered" my ass!
> Why don't they finally properly remake this game? It's one of the vew Square Enix games that not only deserve it, but would also benefit from it.


 

The only "remake" they've done is Cloud's costume in Final Fantasy XIII DLC for Lightning. Big woop.


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The only "remake" they've done is Cloud's costume in Final Fantasy XIII DLC for Lightning. Big woop.


You don't remember the tech demo for PS3, showcasing the intro of FFVII?


chartube12 said:


> I used to love FF7 & 8, but they are not as fun as I remember them to be. They don't feel as challenging as I remember them.


http://www.insanedifficulty.com/board/index.php?/forum/104-final-fantasy-vii-hard-type/

There are rebalancing/difficulty mods all over the place for this game. You should definitely give them a try, as most of the games in the series allow the player to become overpowered monsters (as a trope of game design)--these mods scale back the presence of the player and puts them on par, and disadvantage, with many of the game's enemies. You'll be quick to start exploiting status magic, elemental weaknesses, and other tactics that the vanilla game has, but is pretty secondary and token (like poison--you'll come to hate that shit instead of just laughing at it).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

Celice said:


> You don't remember the tech demo for PS3, showcasing the intro of FFVII?
> 
> http://www.insanedifficulty.com/board/index.php?/forum/104-final-fantasy-vii-hard-type/
> 
> There are rebalancing/difficulty mods all over the place for this game. You should definitely give them a try, as most of the games in the series allow the player to become overpowered monsters (as a trope of game design)--these mods scale back the presence of the player and puts them on par, and disadvantage, with many of the game's enemies. You'll be quick to start exploiting status magic, elemental weaknesses, and other tactics that the vanilla game has, but is pretty secondary and token (like poison--you'll come to hate that shit instead of just laughing at it).


 

Yes, that tech demo is also known as a cock tease.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Now that it's on Steam, I wonder if I should spend the $12 and get a copy of the game that I can actually re-download as many times as I want. Sure, there are issues with the game, but there are also reasons I wouldn't mind having it. One, no having to rip the ISO images from the PSX discs. Two, you can use the original PSX soundtrack, three, smoother animations in 3D (they look a lot better than the PSX version), and four, I don't  have to spend high prices on Amazon for the original PC discs. Screw that. Maybe I'll wait for the Summer Sale.


----------



## Issac (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish wish wish so bad that I didn't buy this horrible re-release from the SE site. It crashed a lot, looked awful (updated graphics my ass), and was all just.. meh. Would've been a lot better to get it on steam right away. (I think steam is awesome, keeping track of all my games and saves... instead of having some download files here and there and everywhere... besides, I got it before I installed win8 and threw in a new SSD in my computer... so I guess I don't own the game any more?).

Oh well, I do have it on PSX as well :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Issac said:


> I wish wish wish so bad that I didn't buy this horrible re-release from the SE site. It crashed a lot, looked awful (updated graphics my ass), and was all just.. meh. Would've been a lot better to get it on steam right away. (I think steam is awesome, keeping track of all my games and saves... instead of having some download files here and there and everywhere... besides, I got it before I installed win8 and threw in a new SSD in my computer... so I guess I don't own the game any more?).
> 
> Oh well, I do have it on PSX as well :3


 

The graphics don't look any worse than the PSX version. The static background were at 320 x 240 originally.  There are mods for graphics too, something you can't on the PSX version. Twelve dollars is nothing compared to Amazon.


----------



## Issac (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The graphics don't look any worse than the PSX version. The static background were at 320 x 240 originally. There are mods for graphics too, something you can't on the PSX version. Twelve dollars is nothing compared to Amazon.


 

To me it actually looks worse than the PSX version. With the high resolution (low poly) models on top of low resolution static backgrounds looks like shit. On the PSX it looks evenly shitty that it's acceptable, if I should be pessimistic. I haven't seen any mods myself, so I can't comment on that. Actually never heard of any mods until this thread, I'd really enjoy to look into that sometime. Sure, 12 bucks (for a download) is nothing compared to XX bucks (for a physical copy). I managed to get the black label PSX version (not platinum or anything) for 20 bucks. Complete, good condition.

Anyway, my comment on it looking awful is based on the promise of updated graphics, which were nowhere to be seen. And my initial frustration is that I bought some crippled downloaded version, when I could've waited for a steam version.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2013)

It's just a cheaply re-ported game instead of a proper HD remake like the Vita got. Save your money.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Issac said:


> To me it actually looks worse than the PSX version. With the high resolution (low poly) models on top of low resolution static backgrounds looks like shit. On the PSX it looks evenly shitty that it's acceptable, if I should be pessimistic. I haven't seen any mods myself, so I can't comment on that. Actually never heard of any mods until this thread, I'd really enjoy to look into that sometime. Sure, 12 bucks (for a download) is nothing compared to XX bucks (for a physical copy). I managed to get the black label PSX version (not platinum or anything) for 20 bucks. Complete, good condition.
> 
> Anyway, my comment on it looking awful is based on the promise of updated graphics, which were nowhere to be seen. And my initial frustration is that I bought some crippled downloaded version, when I could've waited for a steam version.


 
There's a huge community dedicated to modding the game. I feel gypped from getting off of SE's store instead of Steam.

http://forums.qhimm.com/index.php?board=24.0


JayRo said:


> It's just a cheaply re-ported game instead of a proper HD remake like the Vita got. Save your money.


Vita remake? No such game exists.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2013)

Celice said:


> Oh? What filters/shaders does the PC release offer?
> 
> (the quality of the fan mods are... very questionable, and hit-or-miss. Which is surprising, as you'd think in a rampant fanbase, some individuals with the skill would dedicate themselves to enhancing and creating the remake that would never come)


 
Much like the Black Mesa Mod did for Half-Life.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2013)

You know guys, I still have 3/4 of the discs for the PC version (there's an install disc, and I lost disc 2), and the install discs includes the Yamaha XG synth drivers, which make the MIDI sound have the same sound font as the PSX version.  Or at least close enough that I can't tell the difference offhand.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You know guys, I still have 3/4 of the discs for the PC version (there's an install disc, and I lost disc 2), and the install discs includes the Yamaha XG synth drivers, which make the MIDI sound have the same sound font as the PSX version. Or at least close enough that I can't tell the difference offhand.


 

Only issue is that you have to install a s**tload of mods to get that version running on 98 and above. The guides that tell you how are outdated and inconsistent.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll consider buying this, but being right at the end of disc 2 on my psp it might not be worth it. I am such a fan of this game though that I collect all I can- I have the original discs, which i dont use, and tons of figures like my KH Sephiroth and both the OST and Piano collection which I bought in Japan... <3 it would be the third time I buy this game though.

I think my major question is, is the game available to run on Mac or PC only? I only allotted my Windows partition 1gb of ram since I barely use it for very light resource things.



JayRo said:


> It's just a cheaply re-ported game instead of a proper HD remake like the Vita got. Save your money.



I think JayRo means when the PSP/PS3 version got re ported to Vita.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2013)

hey guys ff7 is overrated give me free likes


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Never liked the "emulated" SoundBlaster soundfonts to be honest The original OST was how I liked it. I know about the graphics mods, I was referring to the PSX version, which the console was plagued with. PSX couldn't handle true 3D due to no z-buffering.


I know about the z-buffering issue and it's the one thing that bothers me the most when playing PS1 games. I was quoting you post additionally, to emphasize that this is one of the advantages of the PC version.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> hey guys ff7 is overrated give me free likes


Um, 1 like?


----------



## Law (Jul 6, 2013)

Anybody mention that this is just the 1998 version but modded by SE with a custom wrapper yet?

Way to lose the source code and push out a rush job, Square Enix.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Law said:


> Anybody mention that this is just the 1998 version but modded by SE with a custom wrapper yet?
> 
> Way to lose the source code and push out a rush job, Square Enix.


 

It's Square Enix, to expect any less of them would be disastrous. Rather spend $12 for this than to spend $50 for a used copy. At least the game can be modded.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 6, 2013)

This game has only been "milked" like, four times? Original PS1, original PC release, PSN, and this re-release? Maybe one more thrown in there somewhere, my mind is cloudy right now. That's not to bad compared to the famous FF IV.

I just want some terra love in glorious HD...


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> This game has only been "milked" like, four times? Original PS1, original PC release, PSN, and this re-release? Maybe one more thrown in there somewhere, my mind is cloudy right now. That's not to bad compared to the famous FF IV.]


 
Once you start throwing in the never ending stream of prequels, film sequels, spin-offs, mobile tie-ins (FF VII Snowboarding, anyone?), remake teases, and everything in between... yeah, Square Enix has done all it can to stay in FF 7th heaven.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> This game has only been "milked" like, four times? Original PS1, original PC release, PSN, and this re-release? Maybe one more thrown in there somewhere, my mind is cloudy right now. That's not to bad compared to the famous FF IV.[/spoiler]


 

Final fantasy VII has been remade a lot now. PSX, PC, PSP (Crisis Core), PS3 and this now. That's five times, it's been remade now.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 6, 2013)

Crisis Core doesn't count as a remake. It is a dam prequel.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> Final fantasy VII has been remade a lot now. PSX, PC, PSP (Crisis Core), PS3 and this now. That's five times, it's been remade now.


 
Remade? Isn't PSN (PSP, Vita, PS3, whatever PSX classics can be played on) all the same exact version? If anything it is a re-release, but eh.
Crisis Core was a different game (a prequel, I think.)

Counting spinoffs, yeah, they've definitely excited many Cloud fetishists.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Remade? Isn't PSN (PSP, Vita, PS3, whatever PSX classics can be played on) all the same exact version? If anything it is a re-release, but eh.
> Crisis Core was a different game (a prequel, I think.)
> 
> Counting spinoffs, yeah, they've definitely excited many Cloud fetishists.


 

They're remakes. You can't play the PS3 remake on Vita or PSP.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> Their remakes. You can't play the PS3 remake on Vita or PSP.


 
It's not though. People transfer saves between the PSP and PS3 versions just fine, it's a shared "PSN" version of the PS1 game...

Just an example: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/197341-final-fantasy-vii/63453560

Don't know why I'm pointing this out, I don't even like these games. Oh well!


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> It's not though. People transfer saves between the PSP and PS3 versions just fine, it's a shared "PSN" version of the PS1 game...
> 
> Just an example: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/197341-final-fantasy-vii/63453560
> 
> Don't know why I'm pointing this out, I don't even like these games. Oh well!


 

This the PS3 remake.


I don't know how you can transfer saves between the PSX remake and PS3 remake.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> This the PS3 remake.
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can transfer saves between the PSX remake and PS3 remake.



this is the non existant ps3 remake, kthx

you could said they are milking the series of FFVII, with the mobile's, FFVII itselfs, movies, prequel and sequel (dirge of cerberus anyone?), KH cameos and w/e

yet this game got ported to... 2 devices besides the original? I can give you newer games that got ported into more devices that this one


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> This the PS3 remake.
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can transfer saves between the PSX remake and PS3 remake.





You use the N64 Transfer Pak.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> This the PS3 remake.
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can transfer saves between the PSX remake and PS3 remake.





You...

I...

...okay, I'm blind to sarcasm at times, but please let this be sarcasm. Otherwise some slaps may or may not have to be dealt out. A lot.

Incidentally, calling the re-releases and spin-offs remakes might be pushing the definition a little.

On topic - I got the Steam version earlier. It's a relatively lazy port (it definitely didn't look this blocky, background-wise, on my PS3/PS1 version), with crappier music. The music issue, however, can be resolved (just replace the sound files. Seriously as easy as that. There's a sticky'd thread with download links for the full music packs on the Steam forums for the game). All in all, nice to have on my PC, but I'll likely stick with my original version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> You...
> 
> I...
> 
> ...


 

Same here, got the game, replaced the music with the original PSX version, runs like a charm. Looks like they fixed the issue where the text wasn't fast in the one from last year, plus the ATB bar moves faster as well. Sure, the static backgrounds look as bad as the PSX version, but that's why they have mods 

Plus the z-buffer results in much smoother battle animations.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 7, 2013)

I looked this up the other day and it is remastered supposedly but it looks like a mix between psx and direct3d graphics...  would have been interesting if it was an actual remaster rather than this.  But it was a good game a LONG time ago when these were the graphics of the day.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I looked this up the other day and it is remastered supposedly but it looks like a mix between psx and direct3d graphics... would have been interesting if it was an actual remaster rather than this. But it was a good game a LONG time ago when these were the graphics of the day.


 

The default soundtrack was horrible (surprise surprise), but thanks to the large modding community, it's literally a matter of swapping out audio files.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 10, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The default soundtrack was horrible (surprise surprise), but thanks to the large modding community, it's literally a matter of swapping out audio files.


 
I haven't played the PC version in some years but afaik it probably used mp3s or wav files or something so yeah probably just drag and drop.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I haven't played the PC version in some years but afaik it probably used mp3s or wav files or something so yeah probably just drag and drop.


 

Already installed a mod. If hackers do a better job than Square, that's just sad


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jul 10, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I haven't played the PC version in some years but afaik it probably used mp3s or wav files or something so yeah probably just drag and drop.


No, like the PS1 version, the PC version used midi files. People were unsatisfied with this, because the instruments didn't sound exactly like the PS1 instruments.


the_randomizer said:


> Already installed a mod. If hackers do a better job than Square, that's just sad


It's not perfect though. The way the mod works breaks a few things, for example the the scene with the dancing chocobos.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

M[u]ddy said:


> No, like the PS1 version, the PC version used midi files. People were unsatisfied with this, because the instruments didn't sound exactly like the PS1 instruments.
> 
> It's not perfect though. The way the mod works breaks a few things, for example the the scene with the dancing chocobos.


 

The PC version of the OST was horrible in comparison. The PS1 version used PSF format and Uematsu did a good job. The "remastered" version does Uematsu a disservice.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 10, 2013)

The PC version used MIDI, and yes MIDI sounds different with different soundfonts... that's why the PC version's install disc included the specific soundfont that the game was made for, which makes it sound like the PSX version.

I can pop my install disc in and grab screenshots and info if you all want.  The PC version only sounds bad if you're using a pirated one that doesn't include the actual install disc's data, or if you skim in the install procedure and don't install the additional software (or get the Yamaha XG soundbank installed, but don't make it the active one for MIDI generation).


----------



## Mikesahhh (Jul 10, 2013)

The achievement list for this game
*End of Part I:* Complete the first part of the game
*End of Part II:* Complete the second part of the game
*End of Game:* Complete Final Fantasy VII
*Master Materia:* Reach the maximum level of any Materia
*Master of Gil:* 99,999,999 Gil
*Top Level:* Reach level 99 with any character
*Knights of the Round:* Get materia Knights of the Round
*Omnislash:* Get Cloud's last Limit Break
*Catastrophe:* Get Barret's last Limit Break
*Chaos:* Get Vincent's last Limit Break
*Great Gospel:* Get Aeris's last Limit Break
*Highwind:* Get Cid's last Limit Break
*Final Heaven:* Get Tifa's last Limit Break
*All Creation:* Get Yuffie's last Limit Break
*Cosmo Memory:* Get Red XIII's last Limit Break
*Slots:* Get Cait Sith's last Limit Break
*Bahamut Zero:* Get materia Bahamut Zero
*Ultimate Weapon:* Defeat the Ultimate Weapon
*Diamond Weapon:* Defeat the Diamond Weapon
*Ruby Weapon:* Defeat the Ruby Weapon
*Emerald Weapon:* Defeat the Emerald Weapon
*Vincent:* Get Vincent on your team
*Yuffie:* Get Yuffie on your team
*Materia Overlord:* Master all Materias
*Battle Square:* Start a battle in Battle Square
*Golden Feather:* Get a Gold Chocobo
*Won First Battle:* Win your first battle
*Braver:* Use Cloud's first Limit Break
*Big Shot:* Use Barrett's first Limit Break
*Galian Beast:* Use Vincent's first Limit Break
*Healing Wind:* Use Aeris's first Limit Break
*Boost Jump:* Use Cid's first Limit Break
*Beat Rush:* Use Tifa's first Limit Break
*Greased Lightning:* Use Yuffie's first Limit Break
*Sled Fang:* Use Red XIII's first Limit Break
*Dice:* Use Cait Sith's first Limit Break


----------



## Rydian (Jul 10, 2013)

But yeah the Yamaha software synth won't install on 64-bit 7, which is one of the reasons an updated release might be seen as wanted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Mikesahhh said:


> The achievement list for this game
> *End of Part I:* Complete the first part of the game
> *End of Part II:* Complete the second part of the game
> *End of Game:* Complete Final Fantasy VII
> ...


 
Am I the only one who finds those "achievements" to be trivial?



Rydian said:


> But yeah the Yamaha software synth won't install on 64-bit 7, which is one of the reasons an updated release might be seen as wanted.


 
Unfortunately, Square Enix butchered and/or didn't even bother to use the original soundtrack. Back in 1998, that was seen as reasonable as they couldn't emulate the sound that well. But this is 2013, there is no reason not to use the original soundtrack. Well too bad for them, many installed the music mod that uses the PSX version 

But I remember that soundfont back in the day, it sounded very close to the PSX version.


----------

